# JSF Nur max 20 Datensätze anzeigen lassen, dann nächste Seite



## internet (28. Okt 2009)

Hallo, 
wie kann ich bei JSF es machen, dass ich max. 20 Datensätze anzeigen lassen kann. 
Wenn es mehr als 20 Datensätze sind, soll unten es auf die nächste Seite gehen also quasi



> [1] [2] [3]


----------



## internet (28. Okt 2009)

ok: 
ich habe was gefunden:

[XML]<h:dataTable first="#{Pricelist.counter}" rows="5" var="list" value="#{Pricelist.products}"> [/XML]


Was genau ist dieses 
	
	
	
	





```
first="#{Pricelist.counter}
```

Kann mir das jemand genauer erläutern?
Wie ist hierfür die Implementierung in der Bean? Entity?


----------



## gman (28. Okt 2009)

Hi,

ich lese gerade das Buch "JavaServer Faces" von Bernd Müller und bin auch gerade an einer "passenden" Stelle. In der Tag-Lib "Tomahawk" der Apache MyFaces-Implementierung findet sich das <t:dataScroller>-Tag. Damit kann so eine "Blättern"-Navigation erstellt werden.

HTH


----------



## internet (29. Okt 2009)

Das lese ich auch gerade. 
Auf welche Seite steht das?

Ich wollte eig nicht MyFaces einsetzen....
Kann ich MyFaces überhaupt bei Spring, Tomcat, Hibernate einsetzen?
Ist das schwierig zu integrieren?


----------



## maki (29. Okt 2009)

> Kann ich MyFaces überhaupt bei Spring, Tomcat, Hibernate einsetzen?


Klar, wieso denn nicht?

Irgendein Framework musst du einsetzen, denn JSF ist nicht dazu gedacht "nackt" eingesetzt zu werden.


----------



## gman (29. Okt 2009)

internet hat gesagt.:


> Auf welche Seite steht das??



Das steht im Abschnitt 6.7.3 ("Blättern in großen Datenmengen", Seite 194). Der Autor setzt es auch in der Beispielanwendung (Bank-Beispiel) ein.


----------



## internet (2. Nov 2009)

Habe es gefunden, danke!
Ich habe allerdings das Buch nicht neu gekauft - war dort auch eine CD beigelegen?
Auf der Homepage, auf die verwiesen wird, finde ich allerings keinerlei Beispiele??


----------



## gman (2. Nov 2009)

Nein, bei dem Buch ist keine CD dabei. Aber als Quelle für die Quellcodes ist die Homepage des Autors angegeben:

JavaServer Faces - Ein Arbeitsbuch fr die Praxis

Ist schon länger her das ich da vorbeigeschaut habe, die Sachen waren ein bischen versteckt.


----------



## Deadalus (3. Nov 2009)

Hallo, ich hatte vor kurzem das vergnügen mich durch alle erdenklichen JSF Bibliotheken durchzuarbeiten. Die MyFaces Komponentenbibliothek würde ich dir nicht empfehlen. Die Komponenten sind nicht sonderlich toll und sehen auch nicht gut aus. 

Meiner meinung nach hat JBoss mit RichFaces die beste freie Komponentenbibliothek am Markt. Dort findest du alle Komponenten die du so brauchen wirst. In deinem momentan beschrieben Fall ist das der DataScroller. Hier ein Link zur Demo Anwendung:

RichFaces - Open Source Rich JSF Components - Data Table Scroller


----------

